# Dooby's limping.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, he is limping a little bit. He can grasp with his foot, he can stand on it, scratch with it but when he comes to walk or when he's resting, he doesn't seem to be able to put much weight on it. I've had a look at his foot, there is nothing on there. I thought he might have got a splinter or something from his perch, but that's all clear. The only thing I can think of is that he has hurt himself when he falls off his perch. He's quite a clumsy boy and he's always falling or tripping, so I guess he's bruised his leg or something. I'm going to leave it a couple of days and see if it gets better, if not, we will be off to the vet. There is nothing at all to see though and like I said, he's gripping ok, so there is nothing broken. He's still managing to climb around and jump off his perch. 

He's become a bit of a recluse though, since he's had his wings clipped he hasn't wanted to be out of his cage much. Even if the door is open, he won't come out unless I take him out, but if he doesn't want to be lifted he still bites like a thing possessed. When he is in his cage, he is really, really, happy, he sings, whistles, chats away to us both and plays all the time, when he is out, he just stands more or less in the same place and doesn't do much at all. I move his cage around and he doesn't mind me putting my hands in there, just as long as he doesn't have to be picked up. Although head scitches are allowed, when he says.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww poor Dooby sounds like he will be ok probably just banged it on something, Georgie is the same way she is quite content to just stay in her cage or on her cage and be by herself and she has never been clipped she is the only one I keep like that because she never goes anywhere to get herself in trouble


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sometimes my guys will get a toe stuck in something briefly and it will upset them a little. Just last week Bailee got a toe nail from each foot caught in the keyboard for a second. It was quite hilarious watching him trying to walk without his feet touching the desk!! :lol: They can also catch their feet in cage bars, toys, pegs, etc and all those things would cause Dooby to have a sook about his foot for a bit.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

A sook????????  Would you care to translate Miss Bea?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> A sook????????  Would you care to translate Miss Bea?


I was wondering the same thing Plukie  I found us a website its the Aussie slang guide for foreigners we will need it with Bea around :rofl:
http://www.alloexpat.com/australia_expat_forum/aussie-slang-guide-for-foreigners-t22.html


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ah, thanks Laura, spot on.

Sook : person or animal who is soft, tame, inoffensive. Hence sooky (adj.)

I'll keep it handy for when Bea is online. LOL.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Dooby must of sprained his little birdy ankle. Iam sure it will get better soon


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Mr. Dooby...hope it's just a little hurt and its nothing serious. Baby hurt her foot before too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> A sook????????  Would you care to translate Miss Bea?


Wow, is sook seriously aussie slang??? :lol: If i were to say "he's having a sook" that would mean the same as having a bit of a cry about it, being a baby.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! In that case I agree with you.

Yep, sook must be Aussie slang, I've never heard of it, but it's ok, me and Laura are armed with an Aussie slang dictionary now, so.....slang away, we can translate it.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

i call champion my cat a sook because he is he just likes to cuddle hates playing and is scared of fans and tv noises my poor baby.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yep, sook must be Aussie slang, I've never heard of it


Me neither, I have heard of sulk! :wacko:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, so have I, as in........he's sulking. lol.

Well, today he's not limping too badly but oh boy has he started a moult. He's shed two big tail feathers and loads of little feathers. I'm going to just sit him in a pillowcase until he's finished, then all I'd have to do is remove tiel and sew up pillowcase!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I'm going to just sit him in a pillowcase until he's finished, then all I'd have to do is remove tiel and sew up pillowcase!


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yeah, so have I, as in........he's sulking. lol.
> 
> Well, today he's not limping too badly but oh boy has he started a moult. He's shed two big tail feathers and loads of little feathers. I'm going to just sit him in a pillowcase until he's finished, then all I'd have to do is remove tiel and sew up pillowcase!


What a great idea  I have heard of a sook before


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I'm going to just sit him in a pillowcase until he's finished, then all I'd have to do is remove tiel and sew up pillowcase!


LOL! Plukie, you do make me laugh! Anyway, glad to hear Dooby's foot is getting better, I wonder what it was.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know Rosie, it could have been anything really. He's so clumsy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to her his little foot is better today


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad he is looking a little better, no more Mr-Limp-Alot!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like it was just a little sore...Happens to all of us. Glad he's better now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad he is all better  Tiels are so clumsy


----------

